# Need a tripod, any suggestions?



## Lance James (May 13, 2012)

Looking for a nice fluid head tripod, trying to keep it under 300.

Any advice for what would work well with a DSLR set up?

I will be running a 5D III with the Zacuto eye piece.

Thanks,

Lance


----------



## bluegreenturtle (May 13, 2012)

I use a miller solo. Not in your price range but unbeatable for what it is. 

I would recommend you look for the weifeng 717AH head, and pair it with a good pair of legs, you can use theirs or a variety of others. Price is very good on this head (less than $100). 

If you're a still photographer and don't have much experience in video, know that lighter is not better - most photo tripods do not have the stability or are rigid enough to properly stabilize during a fluid head pan.


----------



## Axilrod (May 14, 2012)

I'd go for the Manfrotto 501HDV kit, it's about $350 and a great starter tripod for video. It's going to be a little tricky using the z-finder with a tripod, since it will be moving with the camera as you pan, but I'm sure you can make it work.

Tripod: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/619404-REG/Manfrotto_501HDV_547BK_501HDV_547BK_Video_Tripod.html


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (May 14, 2012)

Hey axil, do you ever use remote panning tripods? If so, do have any favs?


----------



## revup67 (May 14, 2012)

I picked up a Manfrotto 701 HDV - this is a fantastic head - within your price range. It can easily handle the weight of the 5D MK III with just about any lens. I use mine up to a 400mm and also the MP-E 65 macro lens with the MT 24 EX flash and a macro rail all at once..no issues - solid. I've done some nice time lapse work with this. The security lock is an excellent feature so even after loosening the the release lever the camera won't slide off the head until the security lock is released as well. (not familiar with the Zacuto however)


----------



## cayenne (May 14, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> I'd go for the Manfrotto 501HDV kit, it's about $350 and a great starter tripod for video. It's going to be a little tricky using the z-finder with a tripod, since it will be moving with the camera as you pan, but I'm sure you can make it work.
> 
> Tripod: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/619404-REG/Manfrotto_501HDV_547BK_501HDV_547BK_Video_Tripod.html



What about this one?

Manfrotto Basic 055XDB Tripod (Black) Outfit with 128RC (3130) Micro Fluid Head

http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-055XDB-Tripod-Outfit-128RC/dp/B000V7H8R0/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pdT2_S?ie=UTF8&colid=3V9PVCC4ABLEP&coliid=I30851FKIKUYIZ it is closer to his (and mine) price range.....know how this would stand up as a starter?

Looks to be about $216.

Cayenne


----------



## DB (May 14, 2012)

Have you thought about a Monopod for video work, I use a Manfrotto 561BHDV with fluid head with my 7D and it works great, even with my 70-200mm lens. Plus it is well inside your budget. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/737980-REG/Manfrotto_561BHDV_1_Fluid_Video_Monopod_W_Head.html

I have 2 tripods and 1 monopod and invariably use the monopod virtually all the time. It even extends above 2 metres (6'6"), is really portable, plus you can lean forward or backwards whilst panning with the fluid head (similar to 701 or 501 head). It basically moves with your body and you won't have to take your eye off the viewfinder.


----------



## westr70 (May 14, 2012)

I use a Manfrotto set up with 055XPBOB tripod (167.73) and a fluid head 701HDV (124.99). They work great for video and even stills. I wouldn't recommend them for a long hike though as it is a heavy set.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 16, 2012)

@Lance



> Looking for a nice fluid head tripod, trying to keep it under 300.
> 
> Any advice for what would work well with a DSLR set up?
> 
> I will be running a 5D III with the Zacuto eye piece.



Are you for real man? Fur coat and no knickers! You spend serious cash on a camera and finder and want to put it on a crap or adapted photo tripod?

If you must get at least a Manfrotto 502 head, and 190 legs. I would go for a 438 leveller too.

But really you want a Sachtler ACE. It is worth the extra. You didn't mention lenses, would you put an EF 28-80 f3.5-5.6 mkIII non USM on your 5D3? If not, then why are you scrimping on a tripod?

If you want crap ramping then go for a cheap tripod. If you want time consuming frustrating balancing, go for a cheap tripod, if you want a tripod that will break, and for which spares are not available, get a cheap tripod.

It's like putting remoulds on a brand new ferrari. Or chip fat in a BMW 530d.

You want to shoot nice footage, need to get a nice tripod.

See that 300 (apples, pounds, oranges, pence?) either go and have a good night out with it, put it on a horse, or put it in the bank. You'll chuck your '300' tripod in three weeks and buy a Sachtler anyway.

Been that soldier.


----------



## Lance James (May 16, 2012)

Just ordered the Manfrotto and yes I have a mono pod as well.



DB said:


> Have you thought about a Monopod for video work, I use a Manfrotto 561BHDV with fluid head with my 7D and it works great, even with my 70-200mm lens. Plus it is well inside your budget.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/737980-REG/Manfrotto_561BHDV_1_Fluid_Video_Monopod_W_Head.html
> 
> I have 2 tripods and 1 monopod and invariably use the monopod virtually all the time. It even extends above 2 metres (6'6"), is really portable, plus you can lean forward or backwards whilst panning with the fluid head (similar to 701 or 501 head). It basically moves with your body and you won't have to take your eye off the viewfinder.


----------



## cayenne (May 16, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> @Lance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, he might be like me...I've jumped in the boat with the 5D Mark III, and a couple lenses.

At this point, I need to get something just to get me going right now...till I save up some more $$, to get the other more quality add-ons.

I have a decent bit of disposable income, but not unlimited. So, I have to get things in chunks.......

I can drop a bit over $4K...but I have to wait a bit to build up reserves.....


Guessing the GP might be in the same boat as I am....

C


----------



## Lance James (May 16, 2012)

Pretty close, I had everything budgeted out after spending about 6 grand over the last month. I had a nice tripod that I was going to borrow but the deal fell through last minute.

Such is life. This will suffice for now, can always spend more later. My daughter is an up and coming photo/video gal so everything will get used in time. 

Now I need to get more paying jobs lined up =)



cayenne said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > @Lance
> ...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 16, 2012)

Just a shame to spend what is nearly enough for a sachtler ace and to buy suy something markedly inferior. We really are not talking a whole lot more money in the scheme of things. And I maintain that it's a false economy. I use a vinten protouch 5 for my eng, and used to use a 055/438/501 combo for my hdv and dslr. The ace isn't without a couple of niggles, but the movements and ramping are superlative in comparison. If you are going to spend half decent money on a tripod then i think it only makes sense to buy a half decent tripod. For 30% more cash you get something 100% better.

I think its a false economy, but its your cash, you asked for an opinion, that's mine.
A decent tripod is the core of your system, and will be supporting your 5dmkIV, your 5dmkV, your 5DmkVI etc.
If you ever try an ace you'll want one, and you'll kick yourself as your $300 had you half way there just about.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 28, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Just a shame to spend what is nearly enough for a sachtler ace and to buy suy something markedly inferior. We really are not talking a whole lot more money in the scheme of things. And I maintain that it's a false economy. I use a vinten protouch 5 for my eng, and used to use a 055/438/501 combo for my hdv and dslr. The ace isn't without a couple of niggles, but the movements and ramping are superlative in comparison. If you are going to spend half decent money on a tripod then i think it only makes sense to buy a half decent tripod. For 30% more cash you get something 100% better.
> 
> I think its a false economy, but its your cash, you asked for an opinion, that's mine.
> A decent tripod is the core of your system, and will be supporting your 5dmkIV, your 5dmkV, your 5DmkVI etc.
> If you ever try an ace you'll want one, and you'll kick yourself as your $300 had you half way there just about.



I hate to practice necromancy on old threads, but this thread was really helpful with my tripod purchasing decision. I went with the Sachtler Ace for my BMCC. All i can say is, wow. Money well spent. Thanks Paul.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Apr 28, 2013)

They really are the mutts nutts aren't they?

Big lcd tellys really show up the glitches in ramping etc, a properly counterbalanced head just makes everything so light smooth and controllable.

Tripods aren't an exciting way to spend money, but a good tripod is a terrific investment.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 28, 2013)

To put it bluntly, it makes the shots that used to seem impossible, seem easy.


----------

